# Mac Mini [Powerpc] - Problem installing pkg



## mlonisto (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello!

I installed with success the FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on my Apple Mac Mini G4 (A1103), but I am having some issues to installing pkg

My network card doesnt work, this way, when I try to install some packages via cd0 using bsdconfig, I get the error below

When i try to use the bsdconfig -> Packages -> Install from a FreeBSD CD/DVD -> cd0 -> pkg: pkg is not installed -> pkg(8) not yet installed. Install now? <Yes>

----------------------------------------------------
code:

pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:powerpc/quarterly/Latest/pkg.txz: No address record

A pre-built version of pkg could not be found for your system.

Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'
----------------------------------------------------

I changed the variables PACKAGESITE and REPOS_DIR, but without success.

OBS: This DVDRelease 12.0, doesn't have the ( FreeBSD:12owerpc ) directory.

I did the download the pkg.txz of the repository ( pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12owerpc64/ ), because the repository ( pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12owerpc/ ) does not exist

I installed this binary package, I didnt get any error, but it doesnt work.

Could someone that help me?

I'm sorry if put the question in wrong place.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2019)

Two things, first FreeBSD 12.0 will be End-of-Life soon. Second, there is no package repository for PowerPC, only PowerPC64. You cannot install 64 bit applications on a 32 bit CPU and OS. Even if you would force the installation the application will not work. How is a 32 bit CPU supposed to execute 64 bit instructions?  



mlonisto said:


> My network card doesn't work


This is your main issue. Why are you surprised it's giving you an error while fetching something from the internet when you're not even connected?


----------

